# Poodles who boat, swim, surf, kayak, etc...



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Well, there was a time when my poodle puppy thought her large water bowl was a pond. It took me over a month to train her to just drink it. She loved blowing bubbles in the water and generally making a horrendous mess. Does that count?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

My husband and I recently bought a sailboat and all three of us are learning to sail.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

So far all of our dogs have been water dogs and I make the most of it!
Here is our miniature Kai as a 3 month old swimming and retrieving last year. Hasn't been warm enough to really be in the water at our cabin as of yet.

Little retriever by maryac58, on Flickr

Ellie always kayaks with me. We go around the whole lake, watch Eagles, Blue Herons, and at times get to watch Loons dive under our kayak if they are in serious feeding mode.

Calm morning, and sun! by maryac58, on Flickr

Much of our time is spent dock jumping, they love it.

Here they go! by maryac58, on Flickr

Ellie, I am so proud of you! by maryac58, on Flickr

They like to be on the floats with us

The dogs and their boy by maryac58, on Flickr

They boat with us, and EXPECT to come on EVERY boat ride!

The look outs by maryac58, on Flickr
Pontoon rides are the best. I had shaved Ellie's ears for the first time over a year ago, had to be done to help battle serious ear infections.

Vacationing dogs by maryac58, on Flickr


Sometimes I wonder who the boat rides are really for... by maryac58, on Flickr

Kai loves his boat rides too, he has boated from the 1st day we brought him home.

To have a dogs life, really wouldn't be so bad. by maryac58, on Flickr

For those of you who have a dog or puppy who isn't in love with the water, and you wish they did, find a friend who has a dog who LOVES the water, and go to the lake and let competitiveness of a retrieve or special toy help take some of the fear away, and they gain confidence!
If your dog sits well on command, and doesn't react fast to trigger things like seeing fish or other dogs on shore, try kayaking! Its wonderful to do this with a special companion!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Those are some GREAT photos!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> Those are some GREAT photos!


I'd like to hear how the sail boating is going! Do you make potty stops?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Wow, beautiful pictures! The dogs look like they are having so much fun. I wish I was there with you. Our local wilderness park has streams that bonnie plays in, but I worry about Giardia and such in them plus last time I took her there she came home with a couple of ticks! My whippet never came home with a tick- I think they hop a ride on the hair. 

You make me want to take my dogs to the water. There is a dog beach about a half an hour away. Maybe I should give it a try.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

We're training my mini poodle to do the portuguese water dog water trial activities.

Underwater retrieve



























Line retrieve


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

spoowhisperer said:


> I'd like to hear how the sail boating is going! Do you make potty stops?


So far so good!  We have not gone out more than 4 hours at this point, but on the Fourth we are going to anchor out all day so I will need to use the dinghy to bring him to shore for potty breaks. Hoping I don't dump us both in the ocean, LOL!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I love that last photo of Darcy!


----------



## mandyand casey (Jan 12, 2011)

Mandy will play in the water up to her belly but cant swim yes i know that for a fact as she fell off the dock twice and went under and didnt come up. Casey wont even get a foot wet butttttttttttttt I just bought a kayak and a life jacket for Mandy and once i am more comfortable will be taking Mandy with me.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Rain, who was not introduced to the water 'til she was over a year old, is learning to swim by chasing minnows in the "back yard", lol :


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Great photos! I love the underwater retrieve ... we are going to play around with that now.

Vasco loves the water, both for swimming and canoeing. We go to France in the summer, and he's had two summers now of canoeing on the Loire. Next year, I'm getting him a paddle ...


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I love watching poodles in the water!! I hope my future poodles will enjoy camping, canoeing and swimming. 
Cdnjennga, you can tell Darcy has grown up around PWDs!
Mitch was never crazy about swimming, but would fetch toys and wade in the water. He went for a boat ride at my friends cottage, but didn't seem overly enthused.


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

Piper is loving the boat! She loves fishing and we are working on the swimming!


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

Oh, I am going to take her tubing but I want to dremmel her nails good first!


----------



## Jazzie's Mom (May 19, 2011)

*Jazzie's first day Kayaking*

For the life of me, I cannot figure out how to upload a photo. I've tried every thing I know.... *blush* So, here's a link!!

Jazzie and I went Kayaking for the first time yesterday. She loved it! 

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/gsU4QTnOXZa8DFkmFSisbXsEkwQpNdwXhTvfFSBAiG0?feat=directlink

Julie


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

Very cute! Nothing like a free ride huh? 

I figure if a dog can kayak, why not a slow tube ride?


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

JE-UK said:


> Great photos! I love the underwater retrieve ... we are going to play around with that now.
> 
> Vasco loves the water, both for swimming and canoeing. We go to France in the summer, and he's had two summers now of canoeing on the Loire. Next year, I'm getting him a paddle ...


They have those peddle kayaks, maybe Vasco could work a set of peddles? :act-up:


----------



## moose (Jun 29, 2011)

Moose is a fantastic sailor, he loves the boat and on long days out (8 hrs) he mostly sleeps and relaxes, we tried to wee-pad train him, but he holds it and as soon as we dock he is off the boat looking for grass. When we spend the night at anchor, he gets a potty break to shore before bed and one as soon as he gets up.




























Moose loves the beach and surf


----------



## Hektor (Apr 16, 2011)

outwest said:


> Well, there was a time when my poodle puppy thought her large water bowl was a pond. It took me over a month to train her to just drink it. She loved blowing bubbles in the water and generally making a horrendous mess. Does that count?


ooooohhhh!!! Mine too!!!! My kitchen is a mess!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

When we went to Florida I was doing laps in the pool. Swizzle ran back and forth keeping pace with me on the narrow side ledge. He was so busy watching me he ran into the pool cage support and ended up in the pool. He swims fine and was not scared at all. I scooped him right out. He fell in a couple more times - I think on purpose. Lou told me next time we are in Florida and go swimming he thinks Swizzle will drive right in. 

What spectacular photos are on this thread.


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

*Poodle... itza's in Lake Norman*

We have a pontoon boat and the boys love going out on it! When we stop for gas or pull up to a restraunt we take them to the potty.


----------



## Brian R (May 25, 2021)

A lot of good water pics Thought I would add on... Jade at K9 Splash Zone in Brookville, OH.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

What a great thread to revive! Here is Galen, aged six months, on one of his first sunset cruises. He was still too short to see over the rail, so we put him up on a seat.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Holly and Noel pontooning in 2014


----------



## Sarah S (Dec 29, 2020)

I love these photos! I am really hoping that Charlie will love the water. It’s been too cold for a swim here in Michigan but he sure likes the hose and sprinkler. Maybe a boat ride next weekend.


----------



## Brian R (May 25, 2021)

Here is another one I found of Jade and the ocean...she loves the water


----------



## Brian R (May 25, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Holly and Noel pontooning in 2014


Christmas poodles 🎄   We had one named Noel and the other name Joy.


----------



## Brian R (May 25, 2021)

Sarah S said:


> I love these photos! I am really hoping that Charlie will love the water. It’s been too cold for a swim here in Michigan but he sure likes the hose and sprinkler. Maybe a boat ride next weekend.


Michigan water tends to be cold, even in the Summer so it is completely understandable. Enjoy!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I wouldn't mind Simon swimming except for one thing. Alligators. I saw this guy/gal out at the marsh a while back... Easily 11 feet long.

2021-4-11 Cattail Marsh DSC_0268 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Years ago, I had a 6' or 7' long one follow the dogs (Ilka and Leo) and me the length of a 100' long pond. I wound up carrying 50# Ilka, who had over heated and didn't want to walk, nearly a quarter mile. I haven't taken any dogs back to the marsh since.


----------

